# Caad9 5 canecreek IS headset bearing



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Another stup question,,are the bearing itself interchangeable? I mean I could put the top one to bottom or vice versa? thanks


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The bearings are interchangeable. Just remember to get the right headset. From the last time I looked at Cane Creek's website the only model that fits is the IS3i. Make sure it has the "i" afterwards. The regular IS3 does not work with the CAAD9.

chl


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

this has been going on for days. some kind of weird joke??

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=80658


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

@julio,,ha,,ha,,not really seriously I have the same question,so I copied his post so I'll get more trusted answers from this forum,,but if you have some insights as well I really appreciate it,, 



bikerjulio said:


> this has been going on for days. some kind of weird joke??
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=80658


----------

